# Playboy Ad While Watching Sprout



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

I was watching Sprout with the grand kids this morning and all of a sudden it was like the channel had changed but it didn't on screen was an ad for Playboy TV with the option to purchase now or view other showings. When I pressed guide or info it showed we were still watching Sprout channel 295 but the ad was for Playboy TV 590. 

Is this really appropriate for Directv to be putting such things on a channel that is children's programming and especially on a saturday morning when they would know that mostly kids would be watching anyway?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not only inappropriate, but pointless to advertise on a children's channel. Most small kids don't even have credit cards yet.

.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Could be an equipment problem if it seemed like the channel changed, maybe LNB or Multiswitch. Its possible but i highly doubt they advertised adult programming on a childrens channel and if they did i would expect more people to complain about it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sure someone in the programming dept just "hit the wrong button" and it was a mistake.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

It must have been a mistake. We've been regular Sprout viewers since my 3 1/2 year-old was one (big Caillou and Kipper fan). 

Not once have I seen a commercial that was not 100% toddler friendly.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

It is Father's Day weekend, so maybe someone in the control room placed that ad there on purpose. :grin:


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

beavis said:


> It is Father's Day weekend, so maybe someone in the control room placed that ad there on purpose. :grin:


redacted


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I would absolutely complain to DirecTV. If I was sitting there with my kids and something like that popped up, I would be raising some kind of hell with whomever it may concern at D*. For me, that is not something to take lightly or joke about.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

MLBurks said:


> I would absolutely complain to DirecTV. If I was sitting there with my kids and something like that *popped up*, I would be raising some kind of hell with whomever it may concern at D*. For me, that is not something to take lightly or joke about.


lol You said popped up :rotfl:


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Sheesh, some people will find a joke in anything.:ewww:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> Sheesh, some people will find a joke in anything.:ewww:


There are a dozen ways this could degenerate into double- and even triple-entendres, so perhaps we should just take be safe and post ...

:backtotop:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

MLBurks said:


> Sheesh, some people will find a joke in anything.:ewww:


And some people need a sense of humor


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm sure it was an honest mistake. Glitches will and Do happen all the time so I'm not surprised that something like that accidently was put in the wrong "queue" I doubt it will happen again. If it does then I would definitely complain.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> And some people need a sense of humor


I do have a sense of humor. But when it comes to protecting children from smut, I take that seriously. Kids are losing their innocence younger and younger these days and that is something I don't joke about.

I's sure that this was an honest mistake. But I would still complain to make sure it does not happen again.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It sounds to me like an equipment glitch.

Because of my cascaded multi-switches, my wife has started seeing Disney Channel sometimes on a local channel number, and other such things. It comes and goes.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

fwlogue said:


> I was watching Sprout with the grand kids this morning and all of a sudden it was like the channel had changed but it didn't on screen was an ad for Playboy TV with the option to purchase now or view other showings. When I pressed guide or info it showed we were still watching Sprout channel 295 but the ad was for Playboy TV 590.
> 
> Is this really appropriate for Directv to be putting such things on a channel that is children's programming and especially on a saturday morning when they would know that mostly kids would be watching anyway?


This may have been a glitch! I saw something similar as well. The Banner said I was watching local WSB-2 but instead of what was suppose to be on, there was a slide for a hard core porn channel


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

fwlogue said:


> I was watching Sprout with the grand kids this morning and all of a sudden it was like the channel had changed but it didn't on screen was an ad for Playboy TV with the option to purchase now or view other showings. When I pressed guide or info it showed we were still watching Sprout channel 295 but the ad was for Playboy TV 590.
> 
> Is this really appropriate for Directv to be putting such things on a channel that is children's programming and especially on a saturday morning when they would know that mostly kids would be watching anyway?


My son records quite a few the Sprout's programming. What time (eastern) did this occur, perhaps we captured it?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> I do have a sense of humor. But when it comes to protecting children from smut, I take that seriously. Kids are losing their innocence younger and younger these days and that is something I don't joke about.
> 
> I's sure that this was an honest mistake. But I would still complain to make sure it does not happen again.


How can calling DirecTV fix the problem? Why will you raise hell with a CSR that can't do nothing?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

turey22 said:


> How can calling DirecTV fix the problem? Why will you raise hell with a CSR that can't do nothing?


Where does he say he's going to "raise hell"? He said he was going to call and complain.

Maybe (although I doubt it) someone at DirecTV will take the complaint seriously and put some protections in place so it doesn't happen again.

DirecTV doesn't really take parental controls all that seriously.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't have kids of my own, but I ran into this on my last vacation in Atlanta a few weeks ago. I was watching the Discovery channel with my friends 3 girls 3,5, and 11. Just me and them. Right then a commercial for one of those erectile dysfunction commercials came on. Not the funny cute one with Bob, but lots of descriptive words. I haven't blushed in 20 years until then. I started flipping around the channels and the kids started getting mad at me.
Probably overacted, but I don't have enough kid experience on how to answer for that.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> It sounds to me like an equipment glitch.
> 
> Because of my cascaded multi-switches, my wife has started seeing Disney Channel sometimes on a local channel number, and other such things. It comes and goes.


This pretty much explains it. Most likely an LNB or Multiswitch problem.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Where does he say he's going to "raise hell"? He said he was going to call and complain.
> 
> Maybe (although I doubt it) someone at DirecTV will take the complaint seriously and put some protections in place so it doesn't happen again.
> 
> DirecTV doesn't really take parental controls all that seriously.





MLBurks said:


> I would absolutely complain to DirecTV. If I was sitting there with my kids and something like that popped up, I would be raising some kind of hell with whomever it may concern at D*. For me, that is not something to take lightly or joke about.


There.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

beavis said:


> There.


Oops...sorry...you're absolutely right. I agree, I wouldn't raise hell on the phone, but I would call DirecTV. If it continues I would also file a complaint with Sprout and the FCC.

Having dealt with the buggy mess of parental controls that DirecTV offers I have little patience for their overall sloppiness in this area.

---
Someone else mentioned the ED ads...That's the station most likely. I'd suggest writing to them and letting them know that you can no longer let your child watch their station because of their choice of sponsors.

There's nothing wrong with those ads (except the snake oil), but they need to be a little more cognizant of what type of shows they're presenting them during and at what times.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

turey22 said:


> How can calling DirecTV fix the problem? Why will you raise hell with a CSR that can't do nothing?


If the CSR "can't do nothing," does that mean he (she) "can do something?" I guess we're both confused.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Where does he say he's going to "raise hell"? He said he was going to call and complain.
> 
> Maybe (although I doubt it) someone at DirecTV will take the complaint seriously and put some protections in place so it doesn't happen again.
> 
> DirecTV doesn't really take parental controls all that seriously.





> I would absolutely complain to DirecTV. If I was sitting there with my kids and something like that popped up, I would be raising some kind of hell with whomever it may concern at D*. For me, that is not something to take lightly or joke about.


Right there bud.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

scrybigtv said:


> If the CSR "can't do nothing," does that mean he (she) "can do something?" I guess we're both confused.


What I meant to say is this, what can a csr really do when someone calls in to complain about a commercial?

Tell his supervisor and then what?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> This pretty much explains it. Most likely an LNB or Multiswitch problem.


How can this be an equipment problem? Did the equipment insert the commercial at that time?

OP, did the entire commercial come on, or just parts of it? Was the transition to the next commercial normal, or did it break into it?


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

turey22 said:


> What I meant to say is this, what can a csr really do when someone calls in to complain about a commercial?
> 
> Tell his supervisor and then what?


I follow you, 22 (I'm from Oklahoma too, you know). My comment was just a weak attempt to be humorous.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

scrybigtv said:


> I follow you, 22 (I'm from Oklahoma too, you know). My comment was just a weak attempt to be humorous.


oh lol I honestly didn't get it, sorry.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't quite understand the problem with me saying that I would complain to DirecTV. First of all, when I said "raise some kind of hell", that is just strong language stating that I would file a complaint with DirecTV about what happened. I would be respectful but forceful. If parents are watching a kids channel with their children and a Playboy commercial or other questionable adult natured material aired, I believe it is the parents responsible to file an indecency complaint to whoever is at fault to protect their kids (and other kids who may be watching unsupervised by parents) form adult related material. Is it not the parents job to protect their kids? Sure, if only one parent calls, it probably won't do any good. At least you would know you did something about it. But if enough call, I would think that they would be more careful about what commercials air on the kid channels from now on. It's that simple. I don't understand the controversy here. No parent should tolerate a Playboy ad on Sprout or any other kid network. Maybe I'm just too old fashioned.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> How can this be an equipment problem? Did the equipment insert the commercial at that time?
> 
> OP, did the entire commercial come on, or just parts of it? Was the transition to the next commercial normal, or did it break into it?





fwlogue said:


> I was watching Sprout with the grand kids this morning and all of a sudden it was like the channel had changed but it didn't on screen was an ad for Playboy TV with the option to purchase now or view other showings. When I pressed guide or info it showed we were still watching Sprout channel 295 but the ad was for Playboy TV 590.
> 
> Is this really appropriate for Directv to be putting such things on a channel that is children's programming and especially on a saturday morning when they would know that mostly kids would be watching anyway?


The LNB or Multiswitch is what sends the channel to the rec., if either has a problem you could see all kinds of different things happen like the program changing like you changed the channel but it still shows same channel on the banner, you may see a ppv ordering message on a channel thats not a ppv, you could see "channel not purchased" even though you know you purchase the channel because its actually displaying a channel you didnt purchase, you could change to a channel and see the banner say 1 channel but is actually displaying another channel like you could see the other channels logo at the bottom even though thats not the channel that the banner says. My guess is when it looked like the channel changed it did in the sense that either the lnb or the switch started sending an adult channel to the wrong channel #, so the banner may have said sprout but the signal coming from the switch or lnb was not sprout.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> The LNB or Multiswitch is what sends the channel to the rec., if either has a problem you could see all kinds of different things happen like the program changing like you changed the channel but it still shows same channel on the banner, you may see a ppv ordering message on a channel thats not a ppv, you could see "channel not purchased" even though you know you purchase the channel because its actually displaying a channel you didnt purchase, you could change to a channel and see the banner say 1 channel but is actually displaying another channel like you could see the other channels logo at the bottom even though thats not the channel that the banner says. My guess is when it looked like the channel changed it did in the sense that either the lnb or the switch started sending an adult channel to the wrong channel #, so the banner may have said sprout but the signal coming from the switch or lnb was not sprout.


If that's really the case then I suppose that DirecTV equipment shouldn't be used in any home with children? Perhaps they should warn parents that this can happen.

Warning - Parents - DirecTV equipment malfunction could cause your child to be exposed to pornography or other undesired content without warning.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ken S said:


> If that's really the case then I suppose that DirecTV equipment shouldn't be used in any home with children? Perhaps they should warn parents that this can happen.
> 
> Warning - Parents - DirecTV equipment malfunction could cause your child to be exposed to pornography or other undesired content without warning.


 Maybe someone with children shouldnt use any electronic equipment at all. Im sure cable, dish or pc's have never had a problem that mightve exposed children to something they shouldnt be.....oh wait. Since ive seen playboy advertised on regular channels before then i guess any home with children should block out every channel available other than childrens channels and never watch anything else. I cant say whether or not parental controls are set if they would still catch the blocked program even during a problem like that, though i think they would, but if no parental controls are set then its the parents fault regardless IMO, parental controls should be set no matter what if you have kids.

Its a commercial its not like they saw actual pornography. Ive heard of far worse on one of the cable companies with live hardcore stuff being shown right in the middle of a kids program on a kids channel so stuff happens whether we wish it would or not. Why not just lock the kids in the room with no tv, internet or radio and then there's no worries.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

if this wasn't a mistake it would still be happening. is it? no. mistake.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> if this wasn't a mistake it would still be happening. is it? no. mistake.


Possibly but not necessarily. Could be intermittent and rare. Problems like that can be affected by certain rec. being tuned to certain channels at a certain time. It may have very well been a mistake but just because it hasnt been seen again yet doesnt confirm that.

Im curious to hear back from the OP.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

Boobies are evil. They can make you do very bad things.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> Maybe someone with children shouldnt use any electronic equipment at all. Im sure cable, dish or pc's have never had a problem that mightve exposed children to something they shouldnt be.....oh wait. Since ive seen playboy advertised on regular channels before then i guess any home with children should block out every channel available other than childrens channels and never watch anything else. I cant say whether or not parental controls are set if they would still catch the blocked program even during a problem like that, though i think they would, but if no parental controls are set then its the parents fault regardless IMO, parental controls should be set no matter what if you have kids.
> 
> Its a commercial its not like they saw actual pornography. Ive heard of far worse on one of the cable companies with live hardcore stuff being shown right in the middle of a kids program on a kids channel so stuff happens whether we wish it would or not. Why not just lock the kids in the room with no tv, internet or radio and then there's no worries.


Ahh...thanks for your helpful comments...you should write a guide for parents.

How about allowing parents to lock down the DVR to only kid's channels and then keeping the inserted advertising off those channels? Tivo has a feature like this called "Kids Zone" that actually works pretty well....DirecTV could do this as well, it just doesn't seem to be that important to them.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

digitalfreak said:


> Boobies are evil. They can make you do very bad things.


Boobies are great...it's the evil/violence on TV we need to block. I'm pretty sure just about every child has seen a boobie (or two).


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Ahh...thanks for your helpful comments...you should write a guide for parents.
> 
> How about allowing parents to lock down the DVR to only kid's channels and then keeping the inserted advertising off those channels? Tivo has a feature like this called "Kids Zone" that actually works pretty well....DirecTV could do this as well, it just doesn't seem to be that important to them.


You're welcome. Can you not lock down the DVR to only kids channels now by using the channel block feature in the parental controls to block everything but the kids channels?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

So if a channel was not being changed from another stb is there a reason that the lnb would automatically change the channel?


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry, this seems much ta do about nothing. Kid sees inappropriate ad. End of story. Not scarred. Not hurt. It happened. It shouldn't. End of story. 

Kids is likely to see much worse from the back seat of the car as it goes down the road, or at the mall, or at Walmart, etc

In the real world kids are going to be confronted with "bad" stuff. Try all we might to shelter them..........it is still going to happen. Better to use the Playboy ad as a teaching moment than turn it into a rant about Directv (which will do nothing)

Personally, there are a LOT of ads I hate (playboy not one of them). Personally, I have seen enough male enhancement ads to last a long long time. I mock the ads . Are we to believe that every man over 45 has a problem with erectile dysfunction? Or the pharmaceutical ads that promise a better life.......or car ads that intimate buying a new car is like having great sex, maybe even better. These ads present just as big of a fantasy as the Playboy ad does. 

If this is REALLY big crisis for someone then it would be better to record everything ahead of time and preview it. If it is not a crisis...........the kid will survive being exposed to a Playboy ad.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> So if a channel was not being changed from another stb is there a reason that the lnb would automatically change the channel?


It is possible yes. I honestly cant give you the technical reason as far as what it is in the switch or lnb that causes it but yes it can happen.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The phrase in the original post saying the screen showed "there was the option to buy it now or view other showings" inidicates a customer equipment problem. The multiswitch selected the wrong transponder or satellite for some reason...the guide thought it was on Sprout, but the equipment was really switched to Playboy.

My daughter has a TV on Sprout for about twelve hours a day so if Sprout was showing ads for Playboy, I'd hear about it for sure.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> You're welcome. Can you not lock down the DVR to only kids channels now by using the channel block feature in the parental controls to block everything but the kids channels?


On a related note, I find it maddening that if you set some level of parental control on your HR-2X, then the famous "Blocked Title" shows up on the Guide for every show that exceeds your ratings. Yet, when you punch in the 4 digit code to unlock a program, it still listed as "Blocked Title." On my DTiVo, the title always appears in the Guide, but it cannot be watched until it is unlocked.

Hope a future version of the HR-2X software evolves toward this format...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> You're welcome. Can you not lock down the DVR to only kids channels now by using the channel block feature in the parental controls to block everything but the kids channels?


No, because functions like search still show all channels and in many cases program descriptions. Also, DirecTV has a way of adding channels that get put in your favorites list. This is especially true with PPV and shopping channels. The adult channel block seems to work (although it also blocks every TV-MA program throughout the guide).

It wouldn't be that hard to allow anyone (not just parents) to ONLY have the channels they want available show in the guide, searches, DoD, etc. Many here tell me that DirecTV won't do that because they want us all to see what we're not getting...if that's the case then they also must realize they want children to see what they shouldn't see as well.

We should also be able to shutoff DoD, mediashare and MRV on any given DVR.

DirecTV seems to bring out more and more technology for their STBs...how about a little more effort directed at making their service better for the children of their subscribers.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

brucegrr said:


> Sorry, this seems much ta do about nothing. Kid sees inappropriate ad. End of story. Not scarred. Not hurt. It happened. It shouldn't. End of story.
> 
> Kids is likely to see much worse from the back seat of the car as it goes down the road, or at the mall, or at Walmart, etc
> 
> In the real world kids are going to be confronted with "bad" stuff. Try all we might to shelter them..........it is still going to happen. Better to use the Playboy ad as a teaching moment than turn it into a rant about Directv (which will do nothing)


The idea was that the customer should call DirecTV and let them know this isn't acceptable.

I'll be happy to pick my teaching moments on my own...I really don't need to have DirecTV decide when it should be.

You are right there's little more to discuss here. I would urge people to contact DirecTV to place appropriate safeguards in place and if that doesn't work find other venues for their comments and complaints.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> Sorry, this seems much ta do about nothing. Kid sees inappropriate ad. End of story. Not scarred. Not hurt. It happened. It shouldn't. End of story.
> 
> Kids is likely to see much worse from the back seat of the car as it goes down the road, or at the mall, or at Walmart, etc
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying, but the fact is the ADULT PORN commercial was on a CHILDREN'S channel. Should they also show a commercial with someone's neck being slit too? Or maybe someone getting beat up? Should we open up all inappropriate commercials to children's channels?


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't even need Directv with threads like this. Entertainment galore!

Yeah the violent TV promos during a sporting event (NFL game, baseball) are worse than any boobie commercial. Can't watch a game on Fox without some promo with a gun at someone's head.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

So far I haven't seen a Playboy add that really shows what they play. Most of them are trying for the romantic intimate message. Honestly with what other commercials are on TV now days a PB commercial wouldn't upset me unless it was like a GGW commercial they play late night. Besides I bet most people don't get upset over the other DIY channel commercials so why get upset over this one.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

That's happened here in Monmouth County before on Comcast Cable,Playboy on kids channels.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

The ad was by accident. I am certain it is NOT Directv's policy to advertise Playboy on Sprout. 

This is akin to the whole Janet Jackson/boob flash/Super Bowl matter that had people up in arms. It happened. Yet, by the reaction of some people you would have thought she had stripped naked and had sex on live TV.

I am more concerned with the whole line of thinking that if a child views an ad, or God forbid sees a boob, that somehow they are going to be harmed.

While no good parent would allow their child to watch the Playboy channel, at the same time getting all riled up over an inadvertent ad is much ta do about nothing. 

If it really is such an offensive issue then the OP needs to take it up with Directv. I doubt there is anything more that can be done.

I understand what the OP is concerned about. When we had one of the premium channels the timing was off a bit on the programs and when we recorded some programs that were preceded adult oriented programs we would often get the last two minutes or so of the adult (TV-ma) programming. Very embarassing to sit down with the family to watch a recorded show and the first minute or two is a graphic sex scene. 

Did this scar my kids? Nope. Did I complain to Directv? Nope. It is a time issue, a fault in the schedule and recording. What I did do is make sure there were no adult oriented programs preceding what we recorded that way there were no further surprises. 

Bruce


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's always PB that gets on these channels. I remember one time PB was put on PBS and another time PB was put on a BYU football game by another provider. Not sure what it is but it's never science channel or anything else.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> It's always PB that gets on these channels. I remember one time PB was put on PBS and another time PB was put on a BYU football game by another provider. Not sure what it is but it's never science channel or anything else.


It happens with other channels, it just doesn't cause outrage when it's other channels.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

With how many penis helper commercials I see nowadays PB TV commercials are pretty tame in comparison.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

GutBomb said:


> It happens with other channels, it just doesn't cause outrage when it's other channels.


Really? I've had DirecTV for 10+ years and I can't say that I've ever noticed a channel switch on me as was described by the OP.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Araxen said:


> With how many penis helper commercials I see nowadays PB TV commercials are pretty tame in comparison.


With all male enhancements commercials going on, it makes it seems that there's an epidimic going on worse than swine flu but nobody talks about that on the news.:lol:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

It was probably an accidential 'commercial put on the wrong channel'. Especially if it was a 'buy now' commercial with the correct channel number for DirecTV. Some numbskull in Cali hit the wrong button. Crap happens, send a complaint, get over it.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> Really? I've had DirecTV for 10+ years and I can't say that I've ever noticed a channel switch on me as was described by the OP.


You are fortunate. I've seen it several times. My wife saw it Monday.

I've fixed the problem and doubt I will see it again for a while.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Araxen said:


> With how many penis helper commercials I see nowadays PB TV commercials are pretty tame in comparison.


Is that like Hamburger Helper? Makes a great meal, aye?


----------



## srtpusher (Jan 25, 2007)

i think there is more emotional scarring done by parents over reactions than by most incidents that are supposedly "scarring"


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

srtpusher said:


> i think there is more emotional scarring done by parents over reactions than by most incidents that are supposedly "scarring"


I agree...

1. Young child views inappropriate commercial on DirecTV

2. Parent is irate and picks up phone to call DirecTV

3. Young child has to listen to parent use string of profanities while speaking to DirecTV CSR.

4. Parent continues to fume and be angry for days to come, ignoring young child's needs.

5. Child is emotionally scarred for life.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

fwlogue said:


> I was watching Sprout with the grand kids this morning and all of a sudden it was like the channel had changed but it didn't on screen was an ad for Playboy TV with the option to purchase now or view other showings. When I pressed guide or info it showed we were still watching Sprout channel 295 but the ad was for Playboy TV 590.
> 
> Is this really appropriate for Directv to be putting such things on a channel that is children's programming and especially on a saturday morning when they would know that mostly kids would be watching anyway?


I can't say that I've ever seen a commercial or ad for Playboy TV on any D* channel in over 10 years.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

swyman18 said:


> I agree...
> 
> 1. Young child views inappropriate commercial on DirecTV
> 
> ...


Yes, that's exactly how it happens. Because it's well know that parents who are careful about what their children watch on TV often act very poorly in front of them and use profanity and then ignore them for days. You really nailed it. Was this a personal experience?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I move that this thread be closed now.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Quick poll:

1) It's ok for an adult channel to broadcast a commercial on a childrens channel

2) It is not ok for an adult channel to broadcast a commercial on a childrens channel


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ken S said:


> Yes, that's exactly how it happens. Because it's well know that parents who are careful about what their children watch on TV often act very poorly in front of them and use profanity and then ignore them for days. You really nailed it. Was this a personal experience?


No, not at all... just painting a sarcastic (albeit exaggerated, maybe) scenario about how hypocritical parents can be at times, and how I was just agreeing with what srtpusher said. Not directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## deaincaelo (Feb 5, 2009)

Ken S said:


> Yes, that's exactly how it happens. Because it's well know that parents who are careful about what their children watch on TV often act very poorly in front of them and use profanity and then ignore them for days. You really nailed it. Was this a personal experience?


I've seen this a lot first hand. Some people think it's a lot easier to yell at everyone else about how thier child is being raised than to actually rase thier children themselves. It's an easy scapegoat when your no sort of role model for a child yourself.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

deaincaelo said:


> I've seen this a lot first hand. Some people think it's a lot easier to yell at everyone else about how thier child is being raised than to actually rase thier children themselves. It's an easy scapegoat when your no sort of role model for a child yourself.


That may be true, but it has nothing to do with this thread. Parents here are asking DirecTV to not advertise inappropriate content on children's channels. I realize that's a lot to ask for...what next cigarette ads on on Sesame Street?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> That may be true, but it has nothing to do with this thread. Parents here are asking DirecTV to not advertise inappropriate content on children's channels. I realize that's a lot to ask for...what next cigarette ads on on Sesame Street?


yes.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ken S said:


> That may be true, but it has nothing to do with this thread. Parents here are asking DirecTV to not advertise inappropriate content on children's channels. I realize that's a lot to ask for...what next cigarette ads on on Sesame Street?


Directv didn't advertise anything. Is that so hard to understand? The OP clearly stated that he had the option to purchase or view other showings. How many commercials have you seen on Directv that give you the option to purchase or to view other showings of whatever show is being advertised? Unless Directv started running interactive ads on all channels instead of just the channels that are dedicated to interactive advertisements for specific products this isnt even possible.

The OP had an equipment problem that sent the playboy channel to that channel slot instead of the channel that should've been there, plain and simple. While unfortunate it is not anyones fault. Electronics sometimes go bad and and have problems, thats something anyone who uses electronics deals with at one time or another and thats what the OP was and may still be dealing with. Get off it already.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> Directv didn't advertise anything. Is that so hard to understand? The OP clearly stated that he had the option to purchase or view other showings. How many commercials have you seen on Directv that give you the option to purchase or to view other showings of whatever show is being advertised? Unless Directv started running interactive ads on all channels instead of just the channels that are dedicated to interactive advertisements for specific products this isnt even possible.
> 
> The OP had an equipment problem that sent the playboy channel to that channel slot instead of the channel that should've been there, plain and simple. While unfortunate it is not anyones fault. Electronics sometimes go bad and and have problems, thats something anyone who uses electronics deals with at one time or another and thats what the OP was and may still be dealing with. Get off it already.


So should we blame this on Comcast?


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> So should we blame this on Comcast?


You should blame it on electronics not being perfect. If you wanna get technical about it we all own our satellites systems other than the rec. if you lease them. So if something is wrong with the dish, lnb, multiswitch or cabling that causes such an issue and you fail to address and fix the hardware problem then you should blame yourself. The OP owns whatever piece of hardware is malfunctioning that caused the issue. Is it his fault, is it the manufacturer of the piece of hardware thats failings fault or is it Directvs fault for installing the hardware? Does it even really matter who's fault it is?

The point is Directv did not advertise the playboy channel on a kids channel like some would leave you to believe. The OP simply has a hardware issue with HIS hardware that needs to be addressed so as to prevent this issue from happening again in the future and to prevent any children in his home from seeing any unwanted messages.

Given this is a forum mainly geared towards helping people with problems everyone needs to move past trying to find who to blame for the problem and just try to help the OP resolve the problem. The discussion is not whether or not it is ok to advertise adult programming on a childrens channel because that is not what happened.

It couldve been any channel, ppv or not, that took the place of the channel the OP was trying to watch. If it was any other channel then everyone wouldnt be making as big a deal about it but regardless it is the same hardware problem and still needs to be fixed.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

We might as well give up, Titan.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry, the history of DirecTV's marketing department is well documented in the courts, state attorney general's offices and the FTC...you can give them the benefit of the doubt...few others outside of this forum will.

It was an advertisement for a service sold by DirecTV...that's really not hard to understand. How it got there is a question...it could have been intentional, could have been an error or could have been equipment failure...you seem sure so I guess that just HAS to make you right.

Why don't you "get off it". If you don't like my posts save yourself the heartache and ignore me.



TITAN_53 said:


> Directv didn't advertise anything. Is that so hard to understand? The OP clearly stated that he had the option to purchase or view other showings. How many commercials have you seen on Directv that give you the option to purchase or to view other showings of whatever show is being advertised? Unless Directv started running interactive ads on all channels instead of just the channels that are dedicated to interactive advertisements for specific products this isnt even possible.
> 
> The OP had an equipment problem that sent the playboy channel to that channel slot instead of the channel that should've been there, plain and simple. While unfortunate it is not anyones fault. Electronics sometimes go bad and and have problems, thats something anyone who uses electronics deals with at one time or another and thats what the OP was and may still be dealing with. Get off it already.


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

Watch more Sprout! Must watch more Sprout!!!:joy:


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

fwlogue said:


> I was watching Sprout with the grand kids this morning and all of a sudden it was like the channel had changed but it didn't on screen was an ad for Playboy TV with the option to purchase now or view other showings. When I pressed guide or info it showed we were still watching Sprout channel 295 but the ad was for Playboy TV 590.
> 
> Is this really appropriate for Directv to be putting such things on a channel that is children's programming and especially on a saturday morning when they would know that mostly kids would be watching anyway?


It is about as bad as all the "ED" commercials on TV that can pop up anytime. Trying having your 11 year old ask you what ED is!:nono:


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

igator99 said:


> It is about as bad as all the "ED" commercials on TV that can pop up anytime. Trying having your 11 year old ask you what ED is!:nono:


I had a talk with our local state rep. candidate here about that recently. Those ads disgust me, along with the times that they run. I would love to see letters pile up in Congress, or at least at the FCC's offices asking that they be restricted to certain time frames - such as after prime time begins.

If I am not mistaken...insurance pays for those, doesn't it...:bang


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> Given this is a forum mainly geared towards helping people with problems everyone needs to move past trying to find who to blame for the problem and just try to help the OP resolve the problem.


Sure, but this forum is geared to both technology problems and service problems.

If the issue was a technology problem with the OP's equipment, then a discussion about the technical problem is appropriate.

But if the issue was because of a flaw in DirecTV's service (whether accidental or intentional), then it is appropriate to discuss the DirecTV's service problem.


----------



## sourtoesnails (Apr 5, 2008)

Meh, one day the kids will find out about that stuff, it's only natural.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

The technical aspect of this problem has piqued my interest, and also got me a little confused.

Did the OP see an actual video/audio advert for the Playboy channel, or an ad for the channel plus the receiver's "Buy Now?" banner, or just the "Buy Now?" banner on a blank screen?

I don't utilize the porn channels but have noticed that, unlike other PPVs, they do not include visible previews or commercials for the service. I would imagine the Playboy Channel would also conform to that standard.

I'd love to hear a technical explanation of how the LNB or multiswitch could be at fault for this kind of "channel switching" problem. I don't see how it's technically possible for the LNB to cause this kind of problem; it just passes the full received spectrum down to the receivers/multiswitch. I suppose the multiswitch could send the incorrect polarity down to the receiver but I dunno how that'd cause a different channel to show up. 

I guess it could have been a local ad insert placed on the wrong channel, but then in 10 years I've never seen a Playboy TV ad on any D* channel that I can remember.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

It really is amazing how many people here think it is ok to have a porn channel commercial show on up a children's channel.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I doubt anyone thinks it is OK. I don't like strip clubs advertising on billboards. They do. My kids see them..........it doesn't scar them or corrupt their mind.

It seems most people think this was a technical glitch. If so, it happens. I doubt the OP's child will have nightmares over seeing a scantily clad women for 10 seconds on TV. 

If all else fails record everything, pre-screen everything. I highly doubt most parents will want to do that just to avoid a pg-13 playboy ad that might appear for 10 seconds once in a blue moon.


----------



## Force3dFX (Sep 23, 2007)

swyman18 said:


> I agree...
> 
> 1. Young child views inappropriate commercial on DirecTV
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. And it makes total sense to try and gets kids onboard early. With the internet being 95% porn it might be hard for them to realize things like "TV" were the original source for it.


----------



## Force3dFX (Sep 23, 2007)

NaperDan said:


> I had a talk with our local state rep. candidate here about that recently. Those ads disgust me, along with the times that they run. I would love to see letters pile up in Congress, or at least at the FCC's offices asking that they be restricted to certain time frames - such as after prime time begins.
> 
> If I am not mistaken...insurance pays for those, doesn't it...:bang


fcc is for free things over the air, not services you pay for. Stop paying if you dont like the content you bought.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Force3dFX said:


> fcc is for free things over the air, not services you pay for. Stop paying if you dont like the content you bought.


I could be wrong but I believe the FCC does enforce certain content rules for E/I programming, which I reckon Sprout would be full of. One of those rules is limited commercials, another is commercial content... Things like "no toy ads related to the cartoon/show" etc. I'm sure no adult content is in there somewhere.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

brucegrr said:


> I doubt anyone thinks it is OK. I don't like strip clubs advertising on billboards. They do. My kids see them..........it doesn't scar them or corrupt their mind.
> 
> It seems most people think this was a technical glitch. If so, it happens. I doubt the OP's child will have nightmares over seeing a scantily clad women for 10 seconds on TV.
> 
> If all else fails record everything, pre-screen everything. I highly doubt most parents will want to do that just to avoid a pg-13 playboy ad that might appear for 10 seconds once in a blue moon.


Read the post below your's ("get the kids onboard early") although I'm hoping his post was a weak attempt at sarcasm.

If it was a technological glitch it can happen again...what happens if it is the trailer form a horror film next time? A glitch like this is actually of more concern...and parents should be warned that it can happen at anytime.

The reality around this forum (with a few exceptions) is that people are more outraged by a Dish advertisement or Comcast advertisment than they are any issue concerning parental controls. This might also speak to why our society is where it is.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Ken S said:


> The reality around this forum (with a few exceptions) is that people are more outraged by a Dish advertisement or Comcast advertisment than they are any issue concerning parental controls. This might also speak to why our society is where it is.


Right you are. And that disgusts me.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Read the post below your's ("get the kids onboard early") although I'm hoping his post was a weak attempt at sarcasm.
> 
> If it was a technological glitch it can happen again...what happens if it is the trailer form a horror film next time? A glitch like this is actually of more concern...and parents should be warned that it can happen at anytime.
> 
> The reality around this forum (with a few exceptions) is that people are more outraged by a Dish advertisement or Comcast advertisment than they are any issue concerning parental controls. This might also speak to why our society is where it is.


Very much agreed. D* can do no wrong. While I am not one that will call up D* and cuss, get mad and take it out on the kids and not pay them any attention as the insightful poster claimed, I do care about what my kids watch. I'm not stupid, I know that in time my son and daughter will see things like porn, guys getting shot and blood squirting everywhere on tv, I do not want them to see them *yet*. Are ya'll telling me that a nearly 4 year old should be subjected to this kinda of stuff already? My son has been punched by 2 different kids in his daycare class who watch Power Rangers, the first happening when he was in the 2 year old class. My son has never watched that show. Kids are very impressionable at this age.

If it is a technical glitch, then D* needs to find the problem and fix it. I'm sure however it is low on their totem pole. It is not up to D* to police what kids do and don't watch, but it is up to D* to make sure that there equipment is working properly to not have glitches like this.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Read the post below your's ("get the kids onboard early") although I'm hoping his post was a weak attempt at sarcasm.
> 
> If it was a technological glitch it can happen again...what happens if it is the trailer form a horror film next time? A glitch like this is actually of more concern...and parents should be warned that it can happen at anytime.
> 
> The reality around this forum (with a few exceptions) is that people are more outraged by a Dish advertisement or Comcast advertisment than they are any issue concerning parental controls. This might also speak to why our society is where it is.


Ken, i appreciate your obvious concern for childrens well being and i would also like to clear up that though i am certain that this is a technical problem with the OP's equipment i am in agreement with your position that if this was a problem on Directv's end and they were in fact advertising adult programming on a childrens channel (which they didnt) this would be an outrage. I also agree with everyone else about the ED commercials and i personally dont care to see commercials about womens problems or anything else related to these topics.

I disagree that directv needs to go through all the trouble to warn people that if something goes wrong with THEIR (being the customers) equipment that they may be subject to unwanted advertisements, images or audio. By that logic then when you go purchase a car the dealer needs to run down every possible scenario of what could go wrong with that car at any given time and any and all unfortunate situations that said problem may leave you, your children, your family or anyone else that you may loan the car to in. Just doesnt seem very logical to me. There is assumed risk with anything that you purchase and people should already understand that, if they dont then theres a bigger issue at hand. Though i suppose if everyone did that in all aspects of life we wouldnt have morons suing over coffee being hot. If those people just wouldve told the customer that the coffee was hot they wouldnt have got burned by it :nono2:


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> Very much agreed. D* can do no wrong. While I am not one that will call up D* and cuss, get mad and take it out on the kids and not pay them any attention as the insightful poster claimed, I do care about what my kids watch. I'm not stupid, I know that in time my son and daughter will see things like porn, guys getting shot and blood squirting everywhere on tv, I do not want them to see them *yet*. Are ya'll telling me that a nearly 4 year old should be subjected to this kinda of stuff already? My son has been punched by 2 different kids in his daycare class who watch Power Rangers, the first happening when he was in the 2 year old class. My son has never watched that show. Kids are very impressionable at this age.
> 
> If it is a technical glitch, then D* needs to find the problem and fix it. I'm sure however it is low on their totem pole. It is not up to D* to police what kids do and don't watch, but it is up to D* to make sure that there equipment is working properly to not have glitches like this.


The only way Directv could find the technical glitch and fix it is if the OP has a service call as the problem is with HIS equipment at HIS home


----------



## FaderMD (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't know if this helps, but i've seen recievers do this when they start to go out. Somewhere in the mix (i assume) the reciever requests a specific channel from the multiswitch and the multiswitch sends the signal for the correct channel back to the reciever (or is supposed to if the signal is clean and correct from the reciever to the multiswitch), but i've seen it where the guide shows the right info, but turning to the channel (ie local nbc) gives you QVC or something way off. I don't know if that could have been what happened in this case or not, but i'm just saying i've seen similar things happen. I don't know that i've seen it happen during a show while it's on, but when you change the channel, something totally different comes up. Could be the LNB, Multiswitch, or the IRD. If it's only happened(happening) on 1 reciever, it's the unit itself or the port on the multiswitch it's connected to.

Understanding that "crap" happens sometimes, and as a parent i'd be mad too, but i'm not gonna go suing my ISP everytime i hit a webpage with a 404. 

I'd get a service call, especially if you notice any other strange behavior from your equipment. A service call would probably be more productive. No Offense, just trying to help!


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Now i will leave you guys with one more perfect example of this exact problem in a different context and i will bow out of this thread as if this doesnt allow you to understand it nothing will. 

I have a neighbor who is a hispanic woman who was having problems with her spanish channels. She called Directv and scheduled a service call after troubleshooting with the CSR because a channel that she was trying to watch was showing Showtime instead of whatever spanish channel was supposed to be there. The technician comes out but when he gets there the channel is now giving a 721 message and saying she didnt purchase that channel, the tech calls Directv sure that it was coming from them since it was saying she didnt purchase it. He goes through it with the CSR and after resetting the receiver now that same channel that was showing Showtime and then a 721 error is now saying that the channel is not available in her area. The technician figures her box is shot, luckily the tv on her 2nd receiver wasnt working so the tech just grabs that receiver and brings it in the living room to test it, same problem. So now the only thing to do is replace the LNB/Multiswitch (the switch and LNB are housed together on all dishes except a single LNB dish)on her triple LNB dish. The tech goes up and swaps it out and her channels were working normally on the receiver from the bedroom, he reconnects the receiver that was originally in that room and it works properly now also. 

I cant tell you what it is inside the switch or LNB that causes something like that but i can tell you that it is what causes the problem. As the dish was located at her home, owned by her and isnt monitored by Directv there was no way for them to fix that problem except by her calling in, reporting that she had a problem with her equipment and scheduling a technician to come out and fix it.

I agree that if the OP's problem was caused by Directv then they screwed up BIG TIME, it wasnt so they didnt. 

I think pretty much everything that could be discussed in this thread has been discussed and its time for this thread to die out.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

FaderMD said:


> I don't know if this helps, but i've seen recievers do this when they start to go out. Somewhere in the mix (i assume) the reciever requests a specific channel from the multiswitch and the multiswitch sends the signal for the correct channel back to the reciever (or is supposed to if the signal is clean and correct from the reciever to the multiswitch), but i've seen it where the guide shows the right info, but turning to the channel (ie local nbc) gives you QVC or something way off. I don't know if that could have been what happened in this case or not, but i'm just saying i've seen similar things happen. I don't know that i've seen it happen during a show while it's on, but when you change the channel, something totally different comes up. Could be the LNB, Multiswitch, or the IRD. If it's only happened(happening) on 1 reciever, it's the unit itself or the port on the multiswitch it's connected to.
> 
> Understanding that "crap" happens sometimes, and as a parent i'd be mad too, but i'm not gonna go suing my ISP everytime i hit a webpage with a 404.
> 
> I'd get a service call, especially if you notice any other strange behavior from your equipment. A service call would probably be more productive. No Offense, just trying to help!


:up:


----------



## FaderMD (Jun 13, 2009)

swyman18 said:


> I agree...
> 
> 1. Young child views inappropriate commercial on DirecTV
> 
> ...


I agree completely too. A lot of kids don't even know how "bad" something is when it happens, and a lot of kids gauge that by the parental reaction. If a parent blows up and calls someone screaming, the child will at that point realize that it's a pretty big deal and i believe it's at that point it reaches the Permanant or "scarred for life" stage. If a parent would have calmly handled it and explained that what happened wasn't good, the child would have learned and had not been subjected to the festival of colorful adjectives.

I know myself, i can remember all the times when my dad blew up over something and made it a big deal, but there were tons of times where he said "that's not good" or "don't do that" that i don't even recall, but i still learned to stay away from the "bad" stuff he told me to avoid as a child.

Like someone else already said, i'd either get a service call, or send an email to D* from the homepage.

just my 2 cents. (and now i'm broke) ha!


----------



## FaderMD (Jun 13, 2009)

TITAN_53 said:


> Now i will leave you guys with one more perfect example of this exact problem in a different context and i will bow out of this thread as if this doesnt allow you to understand it nothing will.
> 
> I have a neighbor who is a hispanic woman who was having problems with her spanish channels. She called Directv and scheduled a service call after troubleshooting with the CSR because a channel that she was trying to watch was showing Showtime instead of whatever spanish channel was supposed to be there. The technician comes out but when he gets there the channel is now giving a 721 message and saying she didnt purchase that channel, the tech calls Directv sure that it was coming from them since it was saying she didnt purchase it. He goes through it with the CSR and after resetting the receiver now that same channel that was showing Showtime and then a 721 error is now saying that the channel is not available in her area. The technician figures her box is shot, luckily the tv on her 2nd receiver wasnt working so the tech just grabs that receiver and brings it in the living room to test it, same problem. So now the only thing to do is replace the LNB/Multiswitch (the switch and LNB are housed together on all dishes except a single LNB dish)on her triple LNB dish. The tech goes up and swaps it out and her channels were working normally on the receiver from the bedroom, he reconnects the receiver that was originally in that room and it works properly now also.
> 
> ...


Exxxactlyyyyy!!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Tom Servo said:


> I'd love to hear a technical explanation of how the LNB or multiswitch could be at fault for this kind of "channel switching" problem. I don't see how it's technically possible for the LNB to cause this kind of problem; it just passes the full received spectrum down to the receivers/multiswitch. I suppose the multiswitch could send the incorrect polarity down to the receiver but I dunno how that'd cause a different channel to show up.


If there is a voltage drop that causes the 18V from the receiver to show up at the LNB as closer to 13V, the wrong polarity LNB will be selected and the wrong transponder will show up at the receiver. It won't show a picture from an unsubscribed channel but it would show the "buy now" prompt, with the banner from the intended channel at the top of the screen.

Why is it easier for everyone to believe that DirecTV advertises Playboy on Sprout, which is at least a waste and probably considered improper and outrageous by most, than to believe the equipment glitched?

And why do I care? Because I've seen things like this on my system within the last few weeks. The banner says NBC 3 but the picture is Disney. It was caused by my piggybacked multiswitches combined with a long cable run. I removed one of the switches and it no longer happens. A lot of things can cause it.

But I'm done, you guys can consider me a liar if you want, I'm gone from this thread.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

TITAN_53 said:


> I disagree that directv needs to go through all the trouble to warn people that if something goes wrong with THEIR (being the customers) equipment that they may be subject to unwanted advertisements, images or audio. By that logic then when you go purchase a car the dealer needs to run down every possible scenario of what could go wrong with that car at any given time and any and all unfortunate situations that said problem may leave you, your children, your family or anyone else that you may loan the car to in. Just doesnt seem very logical to me. There is assumed risk with anything that you purchase and people should already understand that, if they dont then theres a bigger issue at hand. Though i suppose if everyone did that in all aspects of life we wouldnt have morons suing over coffee being hot. If those people just wouldve told the customer that the coffee was hot they wouldnt have got burned by it :nono2:


If you buy a car, from there on out whatever happens is YOUR responsibility. Everything is in your hands. If you have kids in the car, you can avoid certain areas of town that you know may have explicit billboard advertising. You can act to get certain advertisements removed. I was part of a group that acted to get an explicit Calvin Klein billboard removed. You can avoid bad areas of town. With DirecTV, you are PAYING them to deliver entertainment to you. You are leasing THEIR equipment. Because you pay them each month, it is their responsibility to make sure glitches that may expose kids to pornographic advertisements on kids channels do not happen. It is their responsibility to write the software that will make sure that THEIR equipment that you LEASE will work properly. With a car, it is YOUR responsibility to fix and maintain the car for your safety and those around you. I don't believe your logic is sound. But I'm sure we can go back and forth on this all day. The argument that has been taking place in this thread basically comes down to ones definition of what is acceptable and what is not acceptable. We will all have different opinions. I think it is the parents responsibility to stand up for their kids and to protect them from what the parent thinks might harm them. Some say "Lighten up! Your kids will see it sooner or later". True. But hopefully by then, they will be mature enough to know how to process and filter crap from their own lives. Why do we have a ratings system in the movies and television? Is it not to give the parents the right to determine what their kids can and cannot see? If a program is rated TV-G, most parents would let their kids watch that program unsupervised. They would trust that no pornographic advertisement would air during that program. If that happens, I would not say "Oh well, just a glitch". I would do what I can to make sure that does not happen again, and let those who have the power to make sure that it doesn't happen again know how serious it is. And it is serious. Kids are the future of this world. And in today's day and age, that is a scary thought indeed because parents today by and large, more and more, don't take responsibility.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> Ken, i appreciate your obvious concern for childrens well being and i would also like to clear up that though i am certain that this is a technical problem with the OP's equipment i am in agreement with your position that if this was a problem on Directv's end and they were in fact advertising adult programming on a childrens channel (which they didnt) this would be an outrage. I also agree with everyone else about the ED commercials and i personally dont care to see commercials about womens problems or anything else related to these topics.
> 
> I disagree that directv needs to go through all the trouble to warn people that if something goes wrong with THEIR (being the customers) equipment that they may be subject to unwanted advertisements, images or audio. By that logic then when you go purchase a car the dealer needs to run down every possible scenario of what could go wrong with that car at any given time and any and all unfortunate situations that said problem may leave you, your children, your family or anyone else that you may loan the car to in. Just doesnt seem very logical to me. There is assumed risk with anything that you purchase and people should already understand that, if they dont then theres a bigger issue at hand. Though i suppose if everyone did that in all aspects of life we wouldnt have morons suing over coffee being hot. If those people just wouldve told the customer that the coffee was hot they wouldnt have got burned by it :nono2:


So, you're saying people should understand the workings of an LNB and multiswitch and just know that the channel may change at sometime? How do we protect ourselves from that continuing to happen?

For the record, I don't really believe it was a local equipment malfunction. I believe it was more likely an improper advertisement insertion by DirecTV. Was it intentional? Probably not unless it was some idiot thinking they were funny...I don't believe DirecTV thinks they're going to get many Playboy subs out of the kids channels. If it was an error though...DirecTV should apologize and take steps to make sure it doesn't happen again.

While I'm sure it's technically possible for one channel to be broadcast on another caused by a local equipment failure I'd bet it's not something that could just happen once and not again for equipment that is otherwise operating properly. I just think that idea was put forth because there are people here that will never, ever admit that DirecTV would do something wrong or make a mistake.

The car analogy just doesn't work for a couple of reasons, but let's not muddy this discussion with that at present. Take some time and look up "strict liability" and we can discuss it in private if you wish.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

I only glanced at this thread a little bit. But a few things I thought about. 

First, I do believe the FCC has limited say in the matter of non - OTA channels. That is why you have South Park and Comedy Central's uncensored late nights. Although I wonder how tat falls into the question of advertising...

Second, I seem to recall a bit of legislation a while back that limits the amount of commercials directed at children that could be shown during children's programing. That is why you get some very odd advertising during cartoons. 

Finally, ED adds are payed for by drug companies and not insurance companies. The drug commercials are some the most embarrassing things going (along with the "male enhancement commercials starring Bob) on TV. Makes me glad I have a DVR.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

oldfantom said:


> I only glanced at this thread a little bit. But a few things I thought about.
> 
> First, I do believe the FCC has limited say in the matter of non - OTA channels. That is why you have South Park and Comedy Central's uncensored late nights. Although I wonder how tat falls into the question of advertising...
> 
> ...


On a side note, the company that sold that product with "Bob" was sued by either the FTC or an AG. I also think there were criminal charges brought against some of the execs. It was snake oil.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Ken S said:


> On a side note, the company that sold that product with "Bob" was sued by either the FTC or an AG. I also think there were criminal charges brought against some of the execs. It was snake oil.


If this is not true, I will be crushed. This is the best news I have heard in a while. I could never understand how this company could stay in business so long and afford to advertise. I thought surely the public would figure out this stuff was a bunch of hooey.

With that, I will give myself a .... :backtotop


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

It was probably an accidential 'commercial put on the wrong channel'. Especially if it was a 'buy now' commercial with the correct channel number for DirecTV. Some numbskull in Cali hit the wrong button. Crap happens, send a complaint, get over it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm just mad I had to find out about the Sprout channel this way rather then the hours I watch PBTV.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

oldfantom said:


> If this is not true, I will be crushed. This is the best news I have heard in a while. I could never understand how this company could stay in business so long and afford to advertise. I thought surely the public would figure out this stuff was a bunch of hooey.
> 
> With that, I will give myself a .... :backtotop


Here ya go...

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/health/drugs/2008-08-27-enzyte-executive-sentenced_N.htm


----------

